# 1982 Nissan Stanza Hatchback



## spirosentra (Mar 5, 2003)

What's the code for a 1982 Nissan Stanza Hatchback?

I can't find any info for a Stanza older than 1989. I just want to know what the chassis code is and what engine it has.

I doubt that there is any aftermarket support for an '82 Stanza, but I'd like to know what performance parts made for other cars might be compatible.


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

spirosentra said:


> What's the code for a 1982 Nissan Stanza Hatchback?
> 
> I can't find any info for a Stanza older than 1989. I just want to know what the chassis code is and what engine it has.
> 
> I doubt that there is any aftermarket support for an '82 Stanza, but I'd like to know what performance parts made for other cars might be compatible.


is that a RWD? if it is, my guess it's a U11


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

spirosentra said:


> What's the code for a 1982 Nissan Stanza Hatchback?
> 
> I can't find any info for a Stanza older than 1989. I just want to know what the chassis code is and what engine it has.
> 
> I doubt that there is any aftermarket support for an '82 Stanza, but I'd like to know what performance parts made for other cars might be compatible.


The chassis code is actually a T11. If you PM me with your VIN number I will let you know what your engine size. I will then look into any aftermarket parts that may be available.


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

http://www.histomobile.com/1/Nissan/1980/Bluebird_910.htm?lan=1 maybe?

histomobile.com[url] got lots of info...
:)


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I think most of the old USDM Datsun/Nissan T11s had a CA20S, the carbed 2.0L 4 cyl. 
Jen could confirm this with your VIN though.

Troy


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

I sure can...feel free to let me know if I can help you guys out with any dealer type questions!


----------



## spirosentra (Mar 5, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I sure can...feel free to let me know if I can help you guys out with any dealer type questions!


I'll try to get the VIN for you. The car belongs to a friend. I drive a b15 Sentra.


----------

